# Dipped or Journeyman Handles



## Greenguy29

Hi there. I am starting the process of joining the IBEW. I am slated to take the aptitude test later on next month. My question to those out there about tool handles. Everyone in my trade classes recommends to go with Klein tools which I find to be very high quality from the small number of tools I have. I was wondering if there are recommendations on the dipped handles or the journeyman handles for the different Klein pliers. Thanks y’all.


----------



## splatz

I am a fan of the dipped for comfort and compactness, that extra shade of bulk does take up some space in the tool pouch. I have even cut off the journeyman and put the shrink-ons on. Many do prefer the journeyman style for comfort.


----------



## MDShunk

Dipped for me, please. The comfort grip type handles take up twice as much space in your pouch.


----------



## canbug

I always like the fish scales.

Tim.


----------



## mitch65

can you still get those old red handles that you put in boiling water and then hammer on to the pliers? I used to like those. The one pair of journeyman handles I had slid off. I prefer the dipped.


----------



## MDShunk

mitch65 said:


> can you still get those old red handles that you put in boiling water and then hammer on to the pliers? I used to like those. The one pair of journeyman handles I had slid off. I prefer the dipped.


Absolutely. Probably the only thing Klein makes still that's worth a damn.


----------



## splatz

mitch65 said:


> can you still get those old red handles that you put in boiling water and then hammer on to the pliers? I used to like those. The one pair of journeyman handles I had slid off. I prefer the dipped.


Yes the shrink-ons. You can still get them. 

http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/plier-handles/replacement-handles-8-9-pliers


----------



## Bird dog

Dipped handles & 2000 series. The journeyman Series is a bit pricey for me.


----------



## Greenguy29

Awesome thanks for all the responses. Every Apprentice tool video I have seen on YouTube they have the journeyman handles but I tried them and they weren’t very comfortable.


----------



## JoeSparky

30+ year old Kleins with red tenite handles. Or Knipex:thumbsup:
Fcuk new Klien soft steel garbage:sad:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

mitch65 said:


> can you still get those old red handles that you put in boiling water and then hammer on to the pliers? I used to like those. The one pair of journeyman handles I had slid off. I prefer the dipped.


I have been using those on my linemans forever, can't beat them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Welcome aboard @Greenguy29!

I like the 2000 series pliers with the dipped handles other than my linemans that have the red plastic handles splatz posted the link to


----------



## MTW

I have an assortment of both, I don't care either way.


----------



## Wirenuting

mitch65 said:


> can you still get those old red handles that you put in boiling water and then hammer on to the pliers? I used to like those. The one pair of journeyman handles I had slid off. I prefer the dipped.


I used rubbing alcohol on mine when they slipped off then a dab of gorilla glue and slipped them back on. I’m not a fan of the newer style handles. 

The old red replacement handles I still like the best.
I would keep the original dipped ones on, a light coat of dawn dish soap and then boil the new red handles till just soft enough to slip on. 
Those still are my favorite.


----------



## varmit

Yep, the dipped handles or the red replacement grips. 

Until recently, you could buy bare handle side cutters and put the red handles on them. The red tenite handles (grips) will last forever.

You know that you have got your money's worth out of some Kleins when the red handles are worn slick.


----------



## Greenguy29

Thank you very much! Another quick question. Do I really need pliers with a crimper or fish tape puller or would I be okay with high leverage HD cutting linesmans


----------



## MDShunk

Greenguy29 said:


> Thank you very much! Another quick question. Do I really need pliers with a crimper or fish tape puller or would I be okay with high leverage HD cutting linesmans


I think you'll find most guys prefer a crimper in their line pliers. I'm probably in the minority of people that prefer the BEST crimper for each thing I'm crimping, and tend to use specialized, dedicated crimpers for things I crimp. While the crimp spot on lineman's pliers are rated to crimp an awful lot of stuff compliantly, they don't really do as nice of a job as I personally prefer. For most people, they do a "good enough" job. Since you're hardly paying extra for the crimper, I'd probably recommend you get it anyhow and decide whether its useful to you or not. Some employers will prohibit its use and favor you using dedicated crimpers. Depends on the type of work you'll get into. 

I don't know anyone that actually uses a fish tape puller on their pliers. I have a pair with them and one of two things happens. I forget I have it or I decide to use it and put funny spots in the fish tape and regret it. I'll be interesting to hear some other responses on that point. The regular gripping jaws of the plain pliers do a good enough job helping pull a fish tape, for me. If it's tighter than that, probably something's wrong anyhow. 

I guess my personal response is that a plain ordinary pair of 9's suits me fine.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Dipped handles or the Klein replacement handles. I do have a couple of Journeymen handles and they are too big and take up too much space. Also I feel the dipped handles stay on the tool better. Funny thing, I find most EC's and Journeymen use dipped handles and apprentices tend to buy the fancy looking "Journeyman" handles, lol. I have cut off a few of the Journeymen handles and replaced with the red Klein replacement handles. Tip, when using the Klein replacement handles dip them in boiling water first and they will slip right on. I too prefer using a crimper for crimping and not the lineman pliers.


----------



## Bird dog

MotoGP1199 said:


> I have cut off a few of the Journeymen handles


Reminds me of cutting off the end portion of my Channel Lock 420s, so, I could ream conduit. :smile:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> I have an assortment of both, I don't care either way.


Does that make you a switch hitter? :whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Greenguy29 said:


> Thank you very much! Another quick question. Do I really need pliers with a crimper or fish tape puller or would I be okay with high leverage HD cutting linesmans


Go for the crimper, you will love them one day!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

varmit said:


> Yep, the dipped handles or the red replacement grips.
> 
> *Until recently, you could buy bare handle side cutters and put the red handles on them. *The red tenite handles (grips) will last forever.
> 
> You know that you have got your money's worth out of some Kleins when the red handles are worn slick.


I thought that was just me!


----------



## ptheriot72

I think it depends on the size of your hands. I have smaller Trump hands and the journeymen are just too think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ptheriot72 said:


> I think it depends on the size of your hands. I have smaller Trump hands and the journeymen are just too think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL, you may have a good point there I can palm triple D's, um I mean basket balls!


----------



## Greenguy29

JoeSparky said:


> 30+ year old Kleins with red tenite handles. Or Knipex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fcuk new Klien soft steel garbage


Is Knipex really worth the hype? I have heard some good things but I have also heard that they are very simalar to Klein but more expensive.


----------



## JoeSparky

Steel is much harder. Used to be lucky to get a year out of a pair of klein *****. My knipex cutters are still as sharp as the day I bought them. Klein reps at the trade shows swear they haven't changed the steel and are just as strong as they always were. My 30 year old linesmans and pile of chipped and dulled cutters beg to differ.


----------



## Wiresmith

dipped handles, jman series grip fell off on mine too. and when the grip falls off or wears out they work great without them to be honest, i don't replace my handles i use them bare (on anything including channel-locks). i do wear gloves though and i don't cut energized wires with bare tools


----------



## soc_monki

Greenguy29 said:


> Is Knipex really worth the hype? I have heard some good things but I have also heard that they are very simalar to Klein but more expensive.


Yes! So worth the hype. My 3.5 year old d2000 Kleins were literally about to fall apart the joint was so loose. Cutters were dented. Knurling was almost completely smooth. I warrantied them and a pair of journeyman cutters that were misaligned and dull. The new dikes are almost perfect, but the new linemans needed break in and are still a little stiff in one spot. 

Knipex are smooth and loose out of the box, the cutting edge has no light coming through... And they're lighter, a small but important detail. I like the dipped handles, but I'm considering the comfort grips after using the cobra pliers with them. Also have knipex dikes, and they're nice, but I may prefer my channellock dikes... 

The cobra pliers though? I have the 7, 10, and 12. So worth the money.


----------

